# Lg P350g con android 2.2 se llama a si mismo solo.



## walterdos (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola:


Sé que el título es ambiguo, pero bueno, algo de eso esta sucediendo.
Resulta ser, que hace unos días mi celular, lg p350g me hace lo mismo: es decir estoy y por ahi suena y es que estoy recibiendo una llamada, miro la pantalla y dice desconocido, atiendo y y empieza a llamar... si empieza a llamar y yo no he hecho eso. Entonces llamo a personal para decirles esto pensando que son ellos con algunas de sus propagandas como una vez me paso en el fijo, y no, me dicen que ello no son, me preguntan si mi tel es táctil, les digo si, y ellos me dicen que seguramente hay algo configurado para que se llama a si mismo, autollamado o algo asi. Busco para ver si existe algo de eso y anular y no encuentro nada. 
Bueno, el tema es que cada tanto, el tel hace eso, no es exacto el intervalo de tiempo pero hace eso, cuando empieza a llamar yo dejo y despues se corta solo. Espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2011)

Amigo, esos teléfonos tienen llamadas fantasma o ficticias...

si lo configuras, al presionar cualquier tecla durante más de 2 segundos el celular se auto-llama y es más hasta podñes grabar toda una conversación...

sirve para casos en los que te estén robando, o no sé, quieras irte de algún lugar


----------



## walterdos (Ago 17, 2011)

Y entonces??, se puede o no solucionar este problema, porque antes no hacia esto.- Igual gracias por contestar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2011)

Una cosita más sobre esos teléfonos:

Tienen sistema operativo...y la gente se copa mucho bajando jueguitos y aplicaciones...

nunca te olvides del antivirus!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walterdos (Ago 17, 2011)

En teoría tiene android, que e de linux y no necesita antivirus, yo le había bajado uno, pero lo saque porque me lo dejaba lento, y si,baje programas, pero no juegos, el swype para el teclado y el skype y otro que te muestra las carpetas.


----------

